# mondeo st tdci (met black) who?



## final-spin (Feb 8, 2009)

im looking my mondeo st tdci polished etc with some detail work, dont want the interior touched, ive noticed after ive washed and dryed it down there are lots of swirls and its doing my head in!

im in the cookstown area, can anybody do this for me and roughly a price!


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

This is the only one I can find on theDW supporters list.HTH

*Kingpin Auto Detailing*-authorised swissvax detailer www.kingpin.ie / 00353 87973735 / Based in dublin,Travel Nationwide


----------



## royal (Mar 10, 2008)

I can maybe sort you out.Please send me on your full details by pm or email.Thanx.


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

detailni is based in Bangor, but offers a mobile service. Give Ryan a shout :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

where ru based might help im outside tandragee if its any help


----------



## final-spin (Feb 8, 2009)

well ronnie, im in cookstown.


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

final-spin said:


> im looking my mondeo st tdci polished etc with some detail work, dont want the interior touched, ive noticed after ive washed and dryed it down there are lots of swirls and its doing my head in!
> 
> im in the cookstown area, can anybody do this for me and roughly a price!


i'm in Omagh if you havent got somone already:thumb:


----------



## final-spin (Feb 8, 2009)

thanks for the replies guys, thankfully it was a good day do got it washed, de-tared and quick lick off mequires gold class polish, did the trick and car is sparkling now..

will get pics posted at a later date...


----------

